
The Experts Were Wrong About the Best Places for Better and Cheaper Health Care - pash
http://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2015/12/15/upshot/the-best-places-for-better-cheaper-health-care-arent-what-experts-thought.html?_r=0
======
pash
This is the latest interactive article from the Times. It's their first
attempt, I think, at tailoring the story's text and graphics to the reader's
location, contextualing local information within the national narrative.

------
tomohawk
“Price has been ignored in public policy, That has been counterproductive.”

Yup

